# Changing stereo 06 altima



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i want to put a after market stereo in my altima 06 im planning on putting a system in it but how the hell do i get the stock stereo out


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dude. the good thing about our cars is that that damn dash is nothing but push on clips and screws.. pop the plastic parts out and underneath you'lll find screws.. it's not hard at all.. i wish i could be a lil more detailed but there really isn't nothing to be detailed about.. just don't be aftraid to yank shit out


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

ye man i had that idea but i ddnt no about nissan since this is my first nissan ive installed systems in a lot of cars thought this would b complicating since everything was flushed in and so even so basically i can try to yank out the frame tht is around the stereo and underneeth it?


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

i got the trim out but also got another question b4 i start changing anything will i still be able to control my volume and have at least the volume control from the steering wheel 
im putting an alpine 9807 in it.


----------



## Michael7166 (Aug 24, 2006)

SWI-X Universal Steering Wheel Audio Control Interface 
The Price: $59.99 


The SWI-X is a learning remote which allows the customer to retain the use of their steering wheel or rear seat radio controls when replacing the factory head unit. The SWI-X will interface most aftermarket stereos into most vehicles with steering wheel or rear seat audio controls. Works with virtually all aftermarket radios with wireless infrared remote capability. 

GO HERE

I have never used these people but this will give you the gist of what you need.
Have fun!!!!:woowoo:


----------

